# Exodus Anarchy in car, what tweeters to use?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm upgrading the speakers in my 2002 Eddie Bauer ford explorer, and want to use the anarchy's. But I don't know what tweeters to use...I'd say my budget for these including the price of both anarchy's would be $300 including crossover parts also. That's another thing...I'd need someone to build a crossover for the final product...I can obviously buy the parts and build it, I just don't know how to design crossovers yet.

What would you guys recommend? I'm going for insane sound quality, I love crystal clear mids and highs.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Would these tweeters be a good suit for the anarchy?

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-140

These Vifa's have a wider frequency range...don't know if that matters.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-1022

Would it be worth the hassle to build a crossover and match the tweeter and all that, or should I just get something like this that will be an exact drop in for what I have now?

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_19435_Kicker-RS65.2-09RS65.2.html

I would need something that would have the tweeter in place of the phase plug...I'm not sure if I can mount a tweeter anywhere but there for now.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

I put these in the rear deck of my sedan, and I highly recommend them.

http://www.amazon.com/MB-Quart-PVI2...5ODG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328656006&sr=8-1

I had to use adapter rings to get them to fit, but they were worth the trouble.
G'luck,
Tom


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

tshifrin said:


> I put these in the rear deck of my sedan, and I highly recommend them.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MB-Quart-PVI216-Component-Convertible/dp/B001B05ODG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328656006&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


I think I'll give those a try. They're fairly cheap so it's not too bad if something does happen to where I don't use them or don't like them. I'll need an adaptor plate as well...but I've already found one that I need.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Allthough not the true MB Quart they once were i would use them.:T


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

bambino said:


> Allthough not the true MB Quart they once were i would use them.:T


Alright, I'll get them ordered. What amp should I use for them? I might be running four, can't decide if I want to change front and rears, or leave the rears stock...

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sub_junkie said:


> Would these tweeters be a good suit for the anarchy?
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=275-140
> 
> ...


Those Dayton RS drivers are deadly good. They can play as low and loud with low distortion, as just about any 1" dome tweeter except perhaps a Scanspeak Aircirc or CSS LD25X. 

In a car, building a passive crossover is not an option due to the necessarily complex time/phase delay of anything besides a coaxial. You will want an active crossover and will need to bi-amp. I recommend these amps:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=269-191


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

GranteedEV said:


> Those Dayton RS drivers are deadly good. They can play as low and loud with low distortion, as just about any 1" dome tweeter except perhaps a Scanspeak Aircirc or CSS LD25X.
> 
> In a car, building a passive crossover is not an option due to the necessarily complex time/phase delay of anything besides a coaxial. You will want an active crossover and will need to bi-amp. I recommend these amps:
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=269-191


So I won't need to build a crossover then?
And I had heard they were really good also.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

bambino said:


> Allthough not the true MB Quart they once were i would use them.:T


I found the build quality to be impressive, and the sound is great. I think they were "designed" in Europe and made in China, as so many drivers are these days.
I second the Aura amp recommendation; there are several models on sale at PE, and they're monsters! They actually test out above their rated power. You'll have to know how to install them, though, as the instructions are a bit weak- I think they're designed for the pro-installation market. For example, all of the Auras have a ghost sub channel not listed in the specs. Took me some head-scratching to figure it out, but I'm not a pro autosound guy, so maybe you wouldn't have that problem. I did wish I'd bought the 5 channel unit though, would have simplified my installation.

Tom


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sub_junkie said:


> So I won't need to build a crossover then?


No, in fact analog crossovers just don't make sense in a car. You'll want a digital crossover like a miniDSP, and some measurement gear.

Digital Crossover are not a get-out-of-jail-free card - it'll take plenty of patience and tweaking to get it right, and the electrical slopes in the software will not translate to acoustic slopes in the hardware - but if you're willing to learn then it's probably well worth it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Most tweeters i have come across come with a crossover so no worry to build one but if not the Amp should or could have a crossover for them built in.:T


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

If you're serious about a $300 budget, then buying drivers and an active digital crossover and measuring gear will bust the bank (oops, forgot the amps); and going to all the trouble to learn it, design it, and build it will be another huge investment in time spent. Why re-invent the wheel? Choose a ready made product, install it and enjoy- no matter how great you make it sound, it will still be mostly swamped by tire and road noise. Or if you're really into DIY, choose a proven design from Madi or PE and build that, following the design decisions along the way to learn why the designer did what he/she did. That way you at least get the benefit of known results rather than risk your investment on the unknown.
It's going to be a long time before I think I know enough about this stuff to choose my own combination of drivers, design the crossover, build it-tweak it-voice it, and call it superior to those doing the same with years more experience than I. If ever. One thing I definitely know: the more I learn about this stuff, the more my humility grows.
G'luck,
Tom


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

tshifrin said:


> If you're serious about a $300 budget, then buying drivers and an active digital crossover and measuring gear will bust the bank (oops, forgot the amps); and going to all the trouble to learn it, design it, and build it will be another huge investment in time spent. Why re-invent the wheel? Choose a ready made product, install it and enjoy- no matter how great you make it sound, it will still be mostly swamped by tire and road noise. Or if you're really into DIY, choose a proven design from Madi or PE and build that, following the design decisions along the way to learn why the designer did what he/she did. That way you at least get the benefit of known results rather than risk your investment on the unknown.
> It's going to be a long time before I think I know enough about this stuff to choose my own combination of drivers, design the crossover, build it-tweak it-voice it, and call it superior to those doing the same with years more experience than I. If ever. One thing I definitely know: the more I learn about this stuff, the more my humility grows.
> G'luck,
> Tom


This is very true. I wasn't counting the amplifier costs into the budget yet, I was planning on adding those after my next check came in lol.
But you are 100% correct. I don't really have the time to tweak everything exactly how I would like it to be, but I do want to EQ the sub and the speakers once I get them. What should I use for that? I'd prefer to have it be one unit, but if not, then it's no worries. I'll be using that Aura amp for the speakers, probably will be getting the MB Quart PVI216's.
So, I'll be getting the MB's, the Aura amp, some RAAMmat deadening, adaptor plates, and I'll change the rear speakers later on down the road. As for the EQ for speakers and sub, what should I get??


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Another set of interesting components I personally would love to demo are the hivi autosound f1600's. they are fairly cheap at about 190 bucks and I have had nothing but good luck with any hivi product I have heard in the past. As far as an eq goes. Check out audio controls website.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Jstslamd said:


> Another set of interesting components I personally would love to demo are the hivi autosound f1600's. they are fairly cheap at about 190 bucks and I have had nothing but good luck with any hivi product I have heard in the past. As far as an eq goes. Check out audio controls website.


I had been eyeballing those HiVi kits madisound has...they look pretty promising especially for their price.
Only problem with those, is I don't know where I would mount the tweeter in my car. I'm trying to keep the bone stock appearance to as much as possible, so unless I can mount the tweeters like the MB Quart speakers, I'm kinda sol on them for now.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

I believe they come with a bracket that allows you to mount the tweet right in front of the woofer and the cross over should have something on the board thats switchable and says axis mount or door 
Mount to change the attenuation of the tweet. I would personally read into and inquire about them and see if they would fit the bill. It can't hurt to try.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Jstslamd said:


> I believe they come with a bracket that allows you to mount the tweet right in front of the woofer and the cross over should have something on the board thats switchable and says axis mount or door
> Mount to change the attenuation of the tweet. I would personally read into and inquire about them and see if they would fit the bill. It can't hurt to try.


Ok, sweet. That's what I need. I'll email madisound and see what they say!


----------



## dannut (Oct 20, 2011)

sub_junkie said:


> I'm upgrading the speakers in my 2002 Eddie Bauer ford explorer, and want to use the anarchy's. But I don't know what tweeters to use...I'd say my budget for these including the price of both anarchy's would be $300 including crossover parts also. That's another thing...I'd need someone to build a crossover for the final product...I can obviously buy the parts and build it, I just don't know how to design crossovers yet.
> 
> What would you guys recommend? I'm going for insane sound quality, I love crystal clear mids and highs.


Lets get to the basics. Can you do custom work to mount drivers? Please post pictures of your speaker locations, what HU you have, etc. Then we can make some suggestions about driver placement, angle, processing, etc. Remember - in a car the acoustic environment is so hostile, that proper system design and install determines the end result. Drivers are commodity parts.

Are you only looking for decent tonality/output? Can the imaging suffer or is that a priority also?


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

dannut said:


> Lets get to the basics. Can you do custom work to mount drivers? Please post pictures of your speaker locations, what HU you have, etc. Then we can make some suggestions about driver placement, angle, processing, etc. Remember - in a car the acoustic environment is so hostile, that proper system design and install determines the end result. Drivers are commodity parts.
> 
> Are you only looking for decent tonality/output? Can the imaging suffer or is that a priority also?


No, I can not custom mount the drivers. I can post pictures tomorrow, but they're just the stock locations, right below the window and door lock controls. I have a Kenwood KDC-BT848U. Imaging is not a top priority, but I'd take tonality and quality over it.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

sub_junkie said:


> So, I'll be getting the MB's, the Aura amp, some RAAMmat deadening, adaptor plates, and I'll change the rear speakers later on down the road. As for the EQ for speakers and sub, what should I get??


MiniDSP.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Either that or look at audiocontrol.com they have a few nice eq and xover units. But the mb's should come with their own passive xovers.


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

The MBs have an external crossover with an adjustable tweeter level- I am very impressed by the quality of these for the money! I just picked up a closeout 8" sub from Soundsplinter (Thanks! Mike) to use in my car, so I can't speak to the balance question... yet.
Sounds like you have a nice build going.

Tom


----------

